# PFS Progress



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

It was driving me nuts that i couldn't use my pfs the right way ever since i got it maybe 2-3 years ago. I've had done frustration dealing with this seemingly complicated little frame. Lately I've been practicing and playing with different band setups. I have to double check what tubes i have on now but they work great. I switched over from dkinny flimsy flat bands with a small pouch to the tube and larger pouch. Overall i believe tubes are better and give a nice flip and snap to each shot. They work great for me and ive developed the confidence to beat a miniature axe can to death from a few feet away which is progress to me. Now i dont have to worry about fork and hand hits since i developed the technique and havent had any issues at all since reading up on what to do and changing my setup. Now its as easy as point and shoot, with a satisfying smack everytime. Im very happy with this frame now as i managed to hone the skills and technique needed. Now im able to try and actually hit my target and get happy over that, rather then being happy with just being able to clear a shot over the forks being scared to even pull back and let go of the pouch. I like this frame because of the very strong material it's made of (6061 aircraft grade aluminum) and the very thin,discreet profile of it. This allows me to take it anywhere i go unlike the other frames i have which are all normal ttf and ott full size shooters that get in the way all of the time. I might consider throwing my cast aluminum ranger in the glovebox of my truck if need be and use the opfs as a primary carry. Love the accuracy im getting, thanks for reading!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

slinger16 said:


> It was driving me nuts that i couldn't use my pfs the right way ever since i got it maybe 2-3 years ago. I've had done frustration dealing with this seemingly complicated little frame. Lately I've been practicing and playing with different band setups. I have to double check what tubes i have on now but they work great. I switched over from dkinny flimsy flat bands with a small pouch to the tube and larger pouch. Overall i believe tubes are better and give a nice flip and snap to each shot. They work great for me and ive developed the confidence to beat a miniature axe can to death from a few feet away which is progress to me. Now i dont have to worry about fork and hand hits since i developed the technique and havent had any issues at all since reading up on what to do and changing my setup. Now its as easy as point and shoot, with a satisfying smack everytime. Im very happy with this frame now as i managed to hone the skills and technique needed. Now im able to try and actually hit my target and get happy over that, rather then being happy with just being able to clear a shot over the forks being scared to even pull back and let go of the pouch. I like this frame because of the very strong material it's made of (6061 aircraft grade aluminum) and the very thin,discreet profile of it. This allows me to take it anywhere i go unlike the other frames i have which are all normal ttf and ott full size shooters that get in the way all of the time. I might consider throwing my cast aluminum ranger in the glovebox of my truck if need be and use the opfs as a primary carry. Love the accuracy im getting, thanks for reading!


Welcme to the gentalmen's club ! May the fork be with you !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you have finally got it working for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

